# Geary, Unable to open local mailbox



## oh2emd (Jan 27, 2015)

Does your Geary 0.9.0  installation work? 
After reboot Geary does not start anymore and I need to remove accounts and make them again.


```
Unable to open local mailbox for xxx@xxx.com
There was an error opening the local account. This is probably due to connectivity issues.

Please check your network connection and restart Geary.
```


```
% geary --debug

** (process:36386): CRITICAL **: geary_string_stri_equal: assertion 'a != NULL' failed
```


----------



## hukadan (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi oh2emd,

I faced the same problem today. Is your debug message complete or do you have something similar to this ?


```
[deb] 22:03:52 0,000098 geary-controller.vala:995: Unable to open account Other:****@gmx.com: The name org.freedesktop.secrets was not provided by any .service files
```
If you have something similar, you need to install security/gnome-keyring.

I guess it is also possible to tweak the geary.ini file not to use gnome-keyring. But I did not investigate further.

Hope it helps.


----------

